# Infiniti G20 Wheels on an classic?



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Does anyone know what the bolt pattern and offset for the 2001 Infiniti G20 Wheel is? I know the SE-R is a 4 x 100 @ 40mm offset. Anyone here with Infiniti wheels on a classic?

gs


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I think they're 5 lug, but if they're not it doesn't matter because they won't fit anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

You might try to look for older G20 wheels. I believe that the B13 shared the same bolt pattern with the Infinity of that era.


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

The newer G20 wheels are 4x4.5 which is commonly reffered to as 4x114.3 and your car is a 4x100 so no they won't fit your car...


----------

